# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  65 par mois pour payer la pension de Mona sauvée de l'euthanasie

## Loupiotte21

Voici le post d'adoption de Mona : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...spagne-165492/

Elle a été sortie de la perrera in-extremis avant d'être euthanasiée il y a 2 ans et cela fait 2 ans qu'elle attend désespérément en pension.
Elle avait jusqu'à présent une super marraine qui a assuré sa pension pendant des mois mais ce n'est pour l'instant plus possible. 
C'est une dépense importante pour l'association et ça serait génial de pouvoir trouver un/e ou plusieurs parrains/marraines pour Mona.

Si vous souhaitez plus d'informations, n'hésitez pas à me contacter.
Merci beaucoup d'avance.

----------

